# Can't sign in to Windows LIVE on Halo 2



## Eagle eye307 (May 8, 2009)

I just bought Halo 2 for Windows Vista and I can play the campaign but when I try to connect to LIVE it says "Can't connect to LIVE. You may be attempting to connect with an incompatible network card. Make sure your network drivers are up-to-date and try again."

This is what I have tried so far:

Updating the network card drivers.
Disabling router firewall.
Installing all game updates manually.
Disabling all anti-virus programs and firewalls.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

Do you have Internet access, even though you cannot get into Windows Live?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you have the ports open for Halo 2? What is the make and model of your router?


----------



## Eagle eye307 (May 8, 2009)

Yes I have internet access for everything except Halo 2 I guess. I'm posting this message from the computer on which I'm experiencing the problem so yeah.

Also, Halo 2 is allowed through Windows Firewall. I think the ports are open but I'm not 100% sure. My router is a Belkin N Wireless Router.


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

For PC-based Halo 2, here's the link: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/829473 

Please note these are different (except for port 80) for ports for Xbox 360 on Xbox Live (TCP and UDP ports 3074 and 53 should be open, and UDP 88 and TCP 80).


----------



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

ngrome said:


> For PC-based Halo 2, here's the link: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/829473
> 
> Please note these are different (except for port 80) for ports for Xbox 360 on Xbox Live (TCP and UDP ports 3074 and 53 should be open, and UDP 88 and TCP 80).


Correct myself from above, they should be the same as Xbox Live (i.e. use TCP and UDP ports 3074 as well as TCP port 80), but also add UDP ports 2302and 2303 to open. Again, refer to the original link I gave above.


----------

